# Costco tires?



## Uboo (Mar 21, 2018)

Anybody know if this Michelin deal Costco is offering right now is a good deal?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Uboo said:


> Anybody know if this Michelin deal Costco is offering right now is a good deal?


The $70-80 off 4 tires installed is an ETERNAL rebate offered by every tire brand in the known universe since like Y2K at least

Utterly meaningless to say the least.


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

Adieu said:


> The $70-80 off 4 tires installed is an ETERNAL rebate offered by every tire brand in the known universe since like Y2K at least
> 
> Utterly meaningless to say the least.


Pretty much what he said. A real deal will be like $300 all together for 4 brand new tires plus installation for a regular midsize sedan, Which I happened to catch around Feb.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Aerodrifting said:


> Pretty much what he said. A real deal will be like $300 all together for 4 brand new tires plus installation for a regular midsize sedan, Which I happened to catch around Feb.


Walmart + Cooper?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Good prices and good selection at Costco, and they give free lifetime rotation. Take it for service while you're shopping.


----------



## Doughie (May 6, 2017)

Adieu said:


> The $70-80 off 4 tires installed is an ETERNAL rebate offered by every tire brand in the known universe since like Y2K at least
> 
> Utterly meaningless to say the least.


Costco tires are too expensive. Google your tire size and Cooper CS5 and check prices online. They're good 80000 mile tires and can save you $200 compared to Costco. Cooper gives a $70 rebate on a set of four. Make sure you get them from a retailer who offers the rebate.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

America’s tire is the best deal in town and they are fast unlike Costco.


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

Adieu said:


> Walmart + Cooper?


America's tire / Discount tire had buy one set get $90 off plus a $75 rebate, Free delivery

Then I found a local tire store which charges $19 per tire installation plus old tire disposal


----------



## Windstorm20 (Apr 18, 2018)

Aerodrifting said:


> America's tire / Discount tire had buy one set get $90 off plus a $75 rebate, Free delivery
> 
> Then I found a local tire store which charges $19 per tire installation plus old tire disposal


Sound like a good deal.


----------



## Thinjim (May 25, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> Good prices and good selection at Costco, and they give free lifetime rotation. Take it for service while you're shopping.


Costco doesn't do any thing except batteries and tires. No servicing the car there.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

I buy everything at Costco. But not their Tires.
First, they are top quality, but don't have my Size.
Secondly, they don't have my Brand.
But for most Folks, Costco is a decent Deal. Personally, I prefer AllenTire.
YMMV.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Get a price quote from Costco for the tires, then take the quote to Firestone for a price match. (Firestone has a 200% price match guarantee, so your savings can potentially pay for your next Costco membership fees)


----------



## dgates01 (Jun 24, 2018)

I've been buying tires at Costco for years. I just did a direct comparison for the tire size on my Accord. For Bridgestone ECOPIA EP20 P195/65/R15, Costco's total is $404, while Discount Tire is $490. Discount does have a $50 mail-in rebate (hate those), but it shows it expiring today. So that would technically get their price down to $440.

Costco cycles their $70 rebates between Michelin's and Bridgestone's. They don't have the rebate on at the same time. But if you can wait to get the brand you like, it's a good deal.


----------



## dgates01 (Jun 24, 2018)

Mole said:


> America's tire is the best deal in town and they are fast unlike Costco.


And also unlike Costco, expect a visit by one of their techs to the dingy waiting room your sitting in, to try and upsell you things your car supposedly needs.

No thanks. I'll take a slower Costco everyday of the week.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

dgates01 said:


> And also unlike Costco, expect a visit by one of their techs to the dingy waiting room your sitting in, to try and upsell you things your car supposedly needs.
> 
> No thanks. I'll take a slower Costco everyday of the week.


The only thing they sell is lugnuts lol as for any tire purchase it is always wise to install new valve stems on my focus I bought the full package and the tires were $180 less then Costco and I did not buy the cheap tires.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

dgates01 said:


> And also unlike Costco, expect a visit by one of their techs to the dingy waiting room your sitting in, to try and upsell you things your car supposedly needs.
> 
> No thanks. I'll take a slower Costco everyday of the week.


Obviously haven't been to America's Tires. Should check one out sometime.

Always have beaten prices from other shops for me - always. Just gotta ask for price match. No pressure at all re upsells; only tires and wheels sale. Clean waiting areas. Fast service. Free Rotation AND balance. Use torque wrench to tighten lugs.

But we we all have places we like.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

dgates01 said:


> And also unlike Costco, expect a visit by one of their techs to the dingy waiting room your sitting in, to try and upsell you things your car supposedly needs.
> 
> No thanks. I'll take a slower Costco everyday of the week.


That's easily dealt with. Two words: "No thanks."


----------



## dgates01 (Jun 24, 2018)

SCdave said:


> Obviously haven't been to America's Tires. Only tires and wheels


You're right. I stand corrected. I was confusing them with the company's locations under the Discount Tire brand, which do have some shops where they do other things besides just tires.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

use tire rack or simple tire, choose the cheapest installer, way more selection of tires, oh and god darn amazon is working with sears now to install tires, costco is a waste of time they get you w yearly fees


----------



## dgates01 (Jun 24, 2018)

dnlbaboof said:


> Costco is a waste of time they get you w yearly fees


We can disagree on tires, but my Costco membership always pays for itself each year. Plus they have the best return policy out there.

About a year ago, I thought I'd go ahead and sell the elliptical machine I bought from Costco. I had it about 2 years, but only used it the first few months. I put plastic sheeting over it, thinking I'd start back up with it, but never did. I thought I'd put an ad up on Craigslist or OfferUp. But out of curiousity, I thought I'd call Costco to see if they take it back. I was fully expecting them to say no, and I would've been fine with that. But to my surprise, they said they would take it back, as long as the purchase was in their system. So I lugged it back to the store, and they gave me the full price of nearly $700 on a Costco card. That store credit lasted me forever. Bought everything, even gas.

So that's why the membership is well worth it to me.


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

Thinjim said:


> Costco doesn't do any thing except batteries and tires. No servicing the car there.


By "servicing", they were talking about the tire replacement.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

I’m tire shopping now. And I’ve asked several other drivers I know for suggestions

The consensus seems to be buy used tires. And I think I agree. Here’s why

I got a quote at Costco, new tires from them will cost me $1000 (Ford Explorer, 20” wheels)
I may be able to save a couple of hundred dollars but even then $800 for an 80,000 mile tire works out to a penny a mile

Used tires will cost me about $50 each, installed so $200. If they last just 20000 miles that’s the same penny a mile, anything over that and I’m golden

But the big reason for me to buy used is that I can spend $200 and hardly feel it in my monthly budget. Some weeks I spend more than that in restaurants. But $1000 at one time is a big bite. I’d rather spend $200 six times in the next 80000 miles than $1000 once. I can drive an extra day or two to cover $200 but $1000 is too much for that


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

Costco doesn't always have the best pricing, but for the (Quality) Brands they carry, pricing is always good.
This is still no reason to buy used Tires. You don't know where they came from. How many miles on them.
Have they been properly maintained, or driven under-inflated.
I urge you to check out Allen Tire or Discount Tire. Walmart. Whatever. Too much is riding on your Tires.


----------



## CaptainToo (Dec 5, 2017)

I've been buying tires from ww.tirerack.com for almost 20 years, here's the OP's tires

*ECOPIA EP422 PLUS (H- OR V-SPEED RATED) - SIZE: 195/65R15*

Qtyer Tire:

$104.01
Availability: In Stock
Can be delivered Thu, 09/13 to 01945
Free Shipping

416.04$Set of 4:
Price After Mail-In Rebate: $$346.04
although I'd use their reviews and owner comments to select a better set of tires IMHO...


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Best tires Michelin, and they also own BFG...Costco only carries few, but they are the bes
companies make most profit on 
Yokohama and Pirelli

You can go to discount, apply for credit card and no interest for 6 months.
During thanksgiving they have sale, open up a cc account. Pay it off in under 6 months . You can purchase 100% warrant for extra ( on a 700 dollar tire set)100 dollars , but you just tell them you don't have money, and let them cover half.
Chinese tires don't last much , they will have miles warranty, but you will only get half the miles. Then you will get pro rated for the rest.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

> Best tires Michelin


Don't assume they are made in the US.
Michelin produces tires in France, Poland, Spain, Germany, the USA, the UK, Canada, Brazil, Thailand, Japan, Italy and several other countries.
Only Goodyear and Cooper are completely US made.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

oldfart said:


> Used tires will cost me about $50 each, installed so $200. If they last just 20000 miles that's the same penny a mile, anything over that and I'm golden


I go to tirebuyer dot com and have my local store beat their price, sometimes it can be half of Costco's price. You might be better off with used tires but on a cost per mile. Also consider your fuel economy, ride comfort, road noise, traction, braking distances, are always best when the tires are brand new.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Bbonez said:


> I go to tirebuyer dot com and have my local store beat their price, sometimes it can be half of Costco's price. You might be better off with used tires but on a cost per mile. Also consider your fuel economy, ride comfort, road noise, traction, braking distances, are always best when the tires are brand new.


Im sre everything will be better with new tires than old, So was I better when I was new

But the used tires will be better than what I have on there now


----------

